# Thinking about upgrading to Eheim



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, 

Wondering if anyone can help me out with some information. Was thinking about upgrading to a new Eheim Can filter for my 125 gal. Question: Which is a good model to buy for the size tank I have? What are your experiences with Eheim? Any info will be welcomed.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I love my Eheim 2215 canister. I have had no qualms with it whatsoever. It's quiet. My impeller blade did snap and break when I took it out to clean. It's very easy to clean bc of the snap lock connectors. 

I bought a Rena xp3 filter just for the sake of trying a different canister, but I wish I had stuck with an Eheim.

Good luck!


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jiinx said:


> I love my Eheim 2215 canister. I have had no qualms with it whatsoever. It's quiet. My impeller blade did snap and break when I took it out to clean. It's very easy to clean bc of the snap lock connectors.
> 
> I bought a Rena xp3 filter just for the sake of trying a different canister, but I wish I had stuck with an Eheim.
> 
> Good luck!


Hey Jiinx,

Would you recommend a bigger Eheim or stay with the 2215?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 79 G and I think a 2215 is not enough filtration for it. I upgraded the 2215 with a 2217 impeller  AND I also have the rena xp3 on it too. lol..two filters for my 79 G! hehe

So no, I would not recommend the 2215. Maybe a 2217 but that might be too little for your 125 G. Maybe two 2215!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally love the Rena XP3 filters however...

The Eheim Classic series canister filters are arguably the best filters ever made however they are in my opinion a better biological filter than a mechanical filter. So depending on what fish you're keeping and whether you have a planted tank or not will determine what filter you need.

In my opinion even the 2217 will not be enough by its self. You should also run another filter such as an Aquaclear HOB or 2 canisters.

Below is the info for the 2217 which can be found on the J&L Aquatics webpage.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2217/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+600.html

Eheim 600 Classic Canister Filter Specifications

*Ideal for aquariums around 45 gallons, suitable for aquariums up to 150 gallons *
Filter Volume: 6 Liters 
Power Consumption: 20 watts 
Circulates approximately 250 gallons per hour 
Maximum head height of approximately 7.5 feet 
Height: 15.7" 
Uses Eheim 16/22mm and 12/16 hose 
Suitable for freshwater or marine aquarium uses.

--
Paul


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Going to be on a lightly planted Discus tank. Only want to put one filter ont hat tank so I'm looking for something decent. So many choices.....I have an FX 5 on the tank atm, and the only reason I want to upgrade is the fact that I got the Eheim ecco from Jiinx and that thing is a monster....Quiet as hell and I wouldn't mind trying a Eheim on the big tank


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

BTW, I hate you Jiinx for selling me that filter LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For a 125, I'd go minimum three 2217s. I maintain my folk's heavily planted 75g, and it has two 2217's, and they're just enough to keep up with the relatively light bioload (and overfeeding).


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an old eheim canister and I have a rena xp3. I like the rena xp3 more, I like the basket idea and options for the outflow head and its easier to clean. For rena models, I would go xp3 or xp 4 for a 125 gallon.

Both brands are good filters


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Try the 2262 I love them I'm running three right now and they're monsters. Only thing is cleaning them is a bit of a PITA but hoe they perform makes up for it.
They out perform the XP4 for both mech and bio filtration and IME the FX5 is the worst of the 3.
I'd never use one ever again or recommend them to anyone. Cheap parts and very little room for media.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Would love to get the Eheim 2262 monster but for $500 damn and you still have to buy media. Not knocking it but I'll have to sell everything to get it. lol or beg the boss to get it for christmas


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

lol dragon. Sorry..try looking for it used or even making a trip to the states and picking it up from there 


For those who love their Renas - please tell me why my silly thing is constantly spluttering. I have an Eheim spray bar to replace the flowerhorn and:
1) the flow is drastically reduced after a week from when I clean it
2) it suddenly loses flow through the input line and the whole machine starts making noises as if the water is emptying and as a result I have to -
3) unplug it and plug, or unplug it and pour water into the input line..

It is so frustrating. My silly rena is making noises as we speak. 

I am shamelessly hijacking your thread, dragon


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been running the Eheim 2075 (Pro 3 Canister Filter) on my 90gal overstocked Cichlid tank for aprox a year now with nothing bad to say. It is on the larger side with dimensions of 17.8 x 9.3 x 9.6, It's rated for use in Aquariums from 30-160 US gal, Flow rate: 330 GPH, Inlet 16/22mm Outlet 16/22mm

Cleaning the intake/ouput tubes is a pain but that's the same for any filter and you don’t have to do it that that often 

I recently started using the additional carbon filters which I feel make a world of difference in the clarity of the water


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got seven Rena 3's in total. Absolutely love them. Never tried an Eheim though. I have two Rena 3's on each of my 120g tanks. Water is fine. Bought a couple of the new generation Rena 2's and I like them to. Don't miss the spray bar.

As for the issues Jiinx is having, check the cap where you prime the water. I've found they tend to leak on some units and bleed air into the canister. You don't see it because the bubbles move so fast. The best indicator is occasional jets of air coming out the out flow. The newer ones are worse for this because the molds have ridges on the edges which need filling down and the new caps don't seal very well. I replace my caps with the lids from EPA sample bottles. (same threads).

Lee


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jiinx said:


> lol dragon. Sorry..try looking for it used or even making a trip to the states and picking it up from there
> 
> For those who love their Renas - please tell me why my silly thing is constantly spluttering. I have an Eheim spray bar to replace the flowerhorn and:
> 1) the flow is drastically reduced after a week from when I clean it
> ...


I had the same problem with my XP4 and only have Eheims now.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a rena xp 3 for about a year now and love it, no problems.

picked up a used eheim, works well but not nearly as easy to clean, no baskets separating the different media.

When I need another canister filter that I am buying new, it will be a rena.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Personally I love the Eheim Classics, they are simple in design, they work, and they are absolutely bullet-proof. Never had one break on me. I would recommend Eheim canisters to anyone. That said, my favourite filter is the Fluval G6, just the way it looks is amazing


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

good time to check on rudy1964's ad
he has the monster eheims for sale

good luck 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48474


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great deal, but wrong time LOL


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

dragon1974 said:


> Great deal, but wrong time LOL


oh right if I recall, you're selling it now


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been running the Eheim 2075 (Pro 3 Canister Filter) on my 75 gallon heavily planted tank and love this filter! I do run an Emperor hob for simple mechanical filtration as well I only use the actual fibre that I replace when it's dirty. Has worked for me for years!


----------



## Dimitsis (Oct 20, 2013)

im running 2 2215 canister filters on a 90gl freshwater tank in your case id go with at least 2 2217 so you can stager them when cleaning. I clean mine every 6 months with no issues.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like my rena xp3 over my eheim 2217


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> I like my rena xp3 over my eheim 2217


i have a rena xpa love it, easy to clean, 4 trays, easy to prime etc, nice powerfull, also have a eheim 2217 it runs with my rena xp4 on my 135 gallon overstock tank with 2 maxie jets 600. the eheim, a bit of a pain to prime if you forget what to do, the metal pins come off, easy, when cleaning, harder to clean, but this thing will never leak, not from the canister anyways.


----------

